
GPU Docks Could Bring Gaming and VR to MacBooks - evo_9
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/wolfe-gpu-dock-macbooks,32572.html
======
benologist
They might make it technically possible but I think Apple have really dismal
chances because they didn't do their own GPU dock when they started using
Thunderbolt.

It will take a few years for external GPUs become cheap and simple, game and
tool developers won't start prioritizing the first adopters when they don't
prioritize Apple much if at all.

The only way I think they can fix this is if everything they release from now
on just supports VR to make it an immediately attractive sized market.

I think it's more likely they'll ignore VR on x86 and focus on VR on iOS
instead.

